# Snapper news.....



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Good read

http://www.nola.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2015/03/louisiana_red-snapper_limits_m.html

" Pausina hopes the dichotomy between the state and federal seasons will all be moot before very long. He and his four equals from Texas, Mississippi, Alabama and Florida have finally agreed on a framework to shift control of Gulf of Mexico red snapper from the federal government to the five Gulf states.

He wouldn't divulge details, but said the public will know them soon enough.

"It's coming out this week, and we're going to push it up to Congress," he said. "There are bills popping up all the time, but the five Gulf states could never agree on one, so we got together, locked ourselves in a room and came up with a framework.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

"Pausina hopes the dichotomy between the state and federal seasons will all be moot before very long. He and his four equals from Texas, Mississippi, Alabama and Florida have finally agreed on a framework to shift control of Gulf of Mexico red snapper from the federal government to the five Gulf states. He wouldn't divulge details, but said the public will know them soon enough.
"It's coming out this week, and we're going to push it up to Congress," he said. "There are bills popping up all the time, but the five Gulf states could never agree on one, so we got together, locked ourselves in a room and came up with a framework.
"Right now, we're reaching out to our congressional delegations. We want complete control of red snapper, for starters, and we want the money, too."
Pausina said Sen. David Vitter has filed a bill that's serving as a placeholder for the final bill that will include the parameters of the agreement.
The move is necessary because federal management of red snapper is broken, according to Pausina.
"We've been trying to push it through the appropriate channels, and that's through the Gulf Council. It's bureaucracy at its finest," he said. "My personal opinion is the Gulf Council has been corrupted. Special-interest groups have gotten in, and they control the votes now.
"It's no longer you dictating how you want your fisheries managed, but some special-interest group somewhere around the country that's decided they want to implement catch-shares or do these other things that we're all against."


Maybe Jolly Roger is on to something here - I hope so.


Tom


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

great news, thanks for posting


----------



## Seawolf35 (May 31, 2013)

Sounds promising. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

*And now for the bad news ....*

....Crabtree is moving to Texas and will be in charge here .... :headknock


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

awesum said:


> ....Crabtree is moving to Texas and will be in charge here .... :headknock


Shut your pie hole. Some one get a rope.:texasflag


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

awesum said:


> ....Crabtree is moving to Texas and will be in charge here .... :headknock


Crabtree knows better than to come to Texas - you should have seen his face when TPWD Commissioner Parker revealed his pistol under his jacket while telling Crabtree he didn't know **** from shinola about fisheries management a few years back.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

This article has definitely stirred up some reactions on other forums and Facebook today. Lol 

Not sure what the plan is but I hope they get something out pretty quick


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

hilton said:


> Crabtree knows better than to come to Texas - you should have seen his face when TPWD Commissioner Parker revealed his pistol under his jacket while telling Crabtree he didn't know **** from shinola about fisheries management a few years back.


 that would be PRICELESS video! please tell me that it exists somewhere....

and yeah, after getting sued in Brownsville court and our year-round state water season, Crabtree probably doesn't have the Lone Star State high on his Christmas card list....
snookered


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

saltaholic said:


> This article has definitely stirred up some reactions on other forums and Facebook today. Lol
> 
> Not sure what the plan is but I hope they get something out pretty quick


 I would EXPECT the CFH captains to be *all for this*; because it would benefit them even more than Amendment 40....they would have TRUE flexibility to build their business plans as they've been saying if the States truly took over....a GREAT DAY for CFH Captains and private recs alike!

so saltaholic, what are the "stirrings" and "reactions"?
snookered


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Snookered said:


> I would EXPECT the CFH captains to be *all for this*; because it would benefit them even more than Amendment 40....they would have TRUE flexibility to build their business plans as they've been saying if the States truly took over....a GREAT DAY for CFH Captains and private recs alike!
> 
> so saltaholic, what are the "stirrings" and "reactions"?
> snookered


Snookered,
Yes, it would be the best thing to happen for ALL Gulf recreational fishermen, including those who choose to fish aboard for-hire boats. Charter captains would have TRUE flexibility to build their business plans since the charade called federal data would no longer be shackling them unfairly.

Of course, the enviro-funded crowd will be hollering like a stuck pig since they know the states frown upon private ownership of our wildlife resources. And....as we all know, Sector Separation has _*NEVER*_ really been about "providing greater access" but providing the platform for the conversion of our Public Trust resources into private commodities, right?

Also of interest is the statement above; _*"We want complete control of red snapper..."*_ I would assume that this would include commercial fishing as well, which the states _*SHOULD*_ be managing. The so-called regional management plan on the table at the Gulf Council level of course excludes commercial red snapper fishing management authority by the states for some strange reason. (Oh yeah) - again, the enviro-funded crowd will be hollering like a stuck pig since they know the states frown upon private ownership of our wildlife resources. It's time to restructure not only the commercial/recreational allocation, but the framework so that the nation receives resource rent from the commercial harvest of our fish like is required for other industries that profit from the harvest of our Public Trust Resources.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*Kudos to the Gulf states fisheries managers who have the fortitude and honesty to do what's right for ALL Gulf fisheries, fishermen, and communities. This is AWESOME news and we should ALL lend our support!*

"For the first time ever, all five Gulf states have banded together to create a management framework that, if ultimately approved by Congress, would finally remove the red snapper fishery from the control of the federal government.

Randy Pausina, head of fisheries for the Louisiana Department of Wildlife and Fisheries, said the cover letter for the plan was being wrapped up late Wednesday afternoon and details of the framework were being sent to each Gulf stateâ€™s congressional delegation on Thursday.

*â€œIn a nutshell, it removes red snapper from the federal government completely - commercially and recreationally,â€* Pausina said. â€œAnd it removes it from the Fisheries Management Plan and from the Gulf Councilâ€™s authority and puts it over into this new group that weâ€™re going to form.

â€œWe would then put a management plan together through this authority, which would be the five state directors, and give stock assessments, set up our management scheme, set up our monitoring and our season framework. Then bless it, get it out there and start managing red snapper. Thatâ€™s really it.â€
Pausina said he and his counterparts with Texas, Mississippi, Alabama and Florida formulated the statesâ€™ plan last month after continued issues with the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council and NOAA Fisheries.

â€œFinally, the five state directors locked ourselves in a room in New Orleans a month ago and said, â€˜Weâ€™re not leaving until we come up with a framework that we can give to Congress and say, â€˜Look, if youâ€™re going to do something, do this,â€™â€ he said. â€œAnd thatâ€™s what we did.

â€œWe did it pretty quickly. Weâ€™re pretty proud of it.â€

Rather than each Gulf stateâ€™s delegation formulating individual bills to address specific state-related issues as had been done in the past, the new framework already has all statesâ€™ support and presents a united front to Congress, he said.

â€œWe needed to give some guidance so that Congress knows these five Gulf states are in unison,â€ Pausina said. â€œWeâ€™re not presenting the bill, weâ€™re just presenting the framework that if somebodyâ€™s going to drop a bill, this is the framework we would like for it to follow. Weâ€™re just trying to point them in the right direction. If you do this, youâ€™ve got the five states on board.â€

Pausina said it was his understanding that Sen. David Vitter had filed a placeholder bill that would be replaced by the actual five-state plan once the delegations receive the information.
In a press release Wednesday, Vitter said he was happy the Gulf states worked together to formulate a management plan they could all live with.

â€œIâ€™ve always said that states are much more capable of managing the red snapper fishery in the Gulf of Mexico than the federal government, so it is encouraging to see all five Gulf states unanimously agree on a framework to do exactly that,â€ Vitter said. â€œI will continue working toward allowing states more control over this important fishery, while also promoting increased transparency and accountability within the federal Regional Fishery Management Councils.â€

As for the 2015 state snapper season, Pausina said details were being finalized, but confirmed it would start on March 28. He hinted that the stateâ€™s daily snapper limit might even increase at the conclusion of the yet-to-be-announced federal season.

â€œIâ€™m pretty confident (Louisianaâ€™s state season) will be seven days a week from the get go,â€ he said. â€œIâ€™m pretty sure weâ€™re going to keep it at two fish at 16 inches, and maybe after the federal season go up.â€


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

This is great!!!!! Finally something has been done and we can see the light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## silentpardner (Aug 4, 2013)

It aint "done" yet folks...*it still has to be approved by congress*. Now would be a great time to contact congressmen/women en masse to insure that they vote to approve this. We need to insure that this does pass through congress quickly. We shouldn't be distracted by amendment 40.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Congrats to the states, great job, and huge Kudos to Vitter. He has been on our side for a long time and has pushed a lot of legislation in our favor.



silentpardner said:


> It aint "done" yet folks...*it still has to be approved by congress*. Now would be a great time to contact congressmen/women en masse to insure that they vote to approve this. We need to insure that this does pass through congress quickly. We shouldn't be distracted by amendment 40.


This can not be stressed enough, the bill will need a lot of sponsors, and hopefully nothing crazy will be attached to it. Needs to be a stand alone bill, but very seldom does that happen.

Please contact your local and state repersentives and let them know you support what the gulf states are doing and you want state control of the fishery.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> Congrats to the states, great job, and huge Kudos to Vitter. He has been on our side for a long time and has pushed a lot of legislation in our favor.
> 
> This can not be stressed enough, the bill will need a lot of sponsors, and hopefully nothing crazy will be attached to it. Needs to be a stand alone bill, but very seldom does that happen.
> 
> Please contact your local and state repersentives and let them know you support what the gulf states are doing and you want state control of the fishery.


Jolly-

Do you have the reps contact info?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

saltaholic said:


> Jolly-
> 
> Do you have the reps contact info?


Would depend on where you live and I would also suggest where you keep your boat also. Keeping a boat at the coast is like a second home

should be able to use this link to find your Reps.

https://www.govtrack.us/congress/members/TX


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Hopefully something good will come out of this.

Andy


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

And freaking obummer will veto it.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

RUFcaptain said:


> And freaking obummer will veto it.


it is possible, but each time this has been introduced it was bipartisan. Should have enough support from both sides to not get vetoed, but never know.

Last try it was attached to a sportsman bill, there was other legislation in that bill that some Dems did not like so they killed it. Hopefully this time around it will not get attached to any other controversial bills and will pass.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Jolly Roger said:


> it is possible, but each time this has been introduced it was bipartisan. Should have enough support from both sides to not get vetoed, but never know.
> 
> Last try it was attached to a sportsman bill, there was other legislation in that bill that some Dems did not like so they killed it. Hopefully this time around it will not get attached to any other controversial bills and will pass.


 correct, and hopefully since they just gave up on banning the "green tip" bullets, there won't be anymore riders....

but you never know....fly baby fly!
snookered


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

I wonder if the "Litigation Steering Committee" is working feverishly to stop this bill with a lawsuit?


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Talmbout said:


> I wonder if the "Litigation Steering Committee" is working feverishly to stop this bill with a lawsuit?


 LOL! exactly!

unlikely anyone here would know if anything is being prepared, but wonder what "word on the street" regarding that possibility is....
snookered


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm praying it goes thru but this guy in the WH is all about government control of every aspect of life, I doubt he would support anything involving states rights. Remember he wants to fundamentally change America, and he is indebted to the environmental lobby. It's gonna be tough, only hope is massive bipartisan support.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Too bad an outdoor writer like David Sikes has already aligned himself with the commercials and A 40. There's a great article on fisheries democracy to be written here that could help further this cause....

.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I wonder where CCA is on this issue? AWOL?


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*Not to rain on the parade but.........*

As for the 2015 state snapper season, Pausina said details were being finalized, but confirmed it would start on March 28. He hinted that the stateâ€™s daily snapper limit might even increase at the conclusion of the yet-to-be-announced federal season.

â€œIâ€™m pretty confident (Louisianaâ€™s state season) will be seven days a week from the get go,â€ he said. â€œIâ€™m pretty sure weâ€™re going to keep it at two fish at 16 inches, and maybe after the federal season go up.â€

If this is a five state coalition with Louisiana leading the charge, and all states adopting the same rules, does this mean Texas with be forfeiting it's year round state snapper season? Sure sounds like it to me.

While I'm happy to have state control over the fishery, I'm not crazy at all about losing our year round access.

It almost sounds like a little bait and switch is going on at the hands of the feds.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Until the bill is passed there is no coalition of seasons. In fact nothing at all will change until it passes. 

If you read the bill it says each state will manage their own.


----------



## Wad_Slinger (Jun 25, 2012)

*It's a start*

Good to know that our voice is being heard. I hope my emails to congress and senators gets them on board as well and doesn't just get me audited.:rotfl:


----------



## SETXJR (May 12, 2014)

bigfishtx said:


> I wonder where CCA is on this issue? AWOL?


They have been behind State control for a long time. Also, they developed the rigs to reef program. CCA is about maintaining the habitat in which these fish live. Offshore or inshore. There main focus is inshore though.


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

*CFA Response*

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/local/red-snapper-proposal-worries-local-anglers-1.452244


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

trapper67 said:


> http://www.nwfdailynews.com/local/red-snapper-proposal-worries-local-anglers-1.452244


Of course CFA doesn't support this no surprise at all


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Interesting.....

"Gary Jarvis of the Destin Charter Boat Association said he speaks for all charter boat fishermen when he said â€œwe do not want states to have control of federal fisheries.â€


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

*Evade and distract*



trapper67 said:


> http://www.nwfdailynews.com/local/red-snapper-proposal-worries-local-anglers-1.452244


This is silly. It's not in the interest of the states to ban commercial fishing. Only a fool would present the argument as such that the states would kill commercial fishing. This should only be viewed as an ecological issue not one of someone's income potential. If the ecological concern is great then treat both parties equally, not some hamstrung ordeal that give more use of a resource to a particular entity. Am I wrong here? 
the resource belongs to all. fairness is all that's asked for.


----------



## batsandowls (Jul 31, 2010)

When is the bill suppose to either pass or get turned down?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> Interesting.....
> 
> "Gary Jarvis of the Destin Charter Boat Association said he speaks for all charter boat fishermen when he said â€œwe do not want states to have control of federal fisheries.â€


 Hilarious what a DB, I'm guessing the ADMN40 snapper mafia doesn't want the competition a fair state controlled season would bring.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

_The GSRSMA is a big deal and it is our best hope. *One thing that we can all do ASAP is contact your governor and key elected officials to express support for state management. *We are hearing that the EDF/CFA crew is simply hammering those offices in opposition and they are the only ones officials are hearing from. Our state guys stuck their necks out on this one and so we need to do everything we can to stand behind them on it. If you can get your key people to begin reaching out to their reps, it would be the best thing we can do at this point.
_


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Jolly Roger said:


> Interesting.....
> 
> "Gary Jarvis of the Destin Charter Boat Association said he speaks for all charter boat fishermen when he said â€œwe do not want states to have control of federal fisheries.â€


The guy doesn't mind lying one bit, does he? There is NO WAY that HE speaks for ALL charter boat fishermen.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Can someone please post the contact info for Texas area reps so everyone here can make contact asap


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

This is pretty funny - they are in all out panic mode...

Charter Fishermanâ€™s Association â€"
Clearwater Marine Association â€" Destin Charter Boat Association
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE â€" March 17, 2015
MEDIA CONTACT: Shane Cantrell,
[email protected], 512.639.9188

Back Room Deal By Gulf State Officials Will Hurt Red Snapper Fishery
Statement from Charter Fishermanâ€™s Association
(Galveston, Texas) Officials from the fish and wildlife agencies of Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama and Florida conspired outside of the public meeting process to devise a scheme to be considered by Congress that would shift management of the entire commercial, charter-for-hire and private angling red snapper fishery into the hands of state agencies.
The Charter Fishermanâ€™s Association, Clearwater Marine Association and Destin Charter Boat Association join together in opposition to this plan.
Below is a statement from Shane Cantrell, Executive Director of the Charter Fishermanâ€™s Association:
â€œIn a waste of time and tax-payer dollars these officials have devised a scheme that would create a duplicative process in order to manage one species of fish. These state officials already have seats on the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council, which currently manages the red snapper fishery along with dozens of other federal fisheries in the Gulf of Mexico.
â€œThough imperfect, the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council has made progress in recent years that outshines the entanglement likely to arise with Congressional involvement.
â€œThis scheme would jeopardize a management plan that has successfully kept commercial fishermen under their fishing limits since 2007 and contributed to the rebuilding of the red snapper population. It would also halt significant progress made just last year by charter fishing captains to improve fishing for the millions of recreational anglers who rely on chartered fishing trips to access the Gulf red snapper fishery.
â€œThe Charter Fishermanâ€™s Association has supported efforts to shift management of individual, boat-owning anglers to each state under the oversight of the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council, and at this very important moment there is a Gulf Council proposal that could be modified to do just that. Ironically, the representatives of these state agencies have held up any meaningful progress on that proposal for some time, and with their recent actions they confirmed their lack of respect for a transparent process that engages all fishery stakeholders.
â€œPerhaps if these state officials spent more time working to advance proposals being considered by the Council and less time colluding with recreational groups to undermine the process, they would have made the progress they claim they want.
â€œThe governors of the Gulf states should ask questions about why tax-payer funded employees are holding secret meetings and purposely excluding stakeholders and Members of Congress should view this ill-conceived idea skeptically. We are on the verge of having 75% of the fishery under flexible and accountable management and we need solutions that take us to 100% not schemes that will damage the progress we've made.â€

What progress? Corrupting the federal fisheries management system? * "We are on the verge of having 75% of the fishery under flexible and accountable management..."* Translation: WE ARE ON THER VERGE OF PRIVATIZING 75% OF THE FISHERY INTO ASSETS FOR A FEW CHARTER AND COMMERCIAL CORPORATIONS - WE DO NOT SUPPORT ANYTHING THAT JEOPORDIZES THAT FREE MONEY THAT COMES WITH OWNERSHIP OF A PUBLIC TRUST RESOURCE!!!!!!

These guys are bipolar - saying one thing one day, then the EXACT OPPOSITE the next - whatever is most politically expedient at that point in time. Here is a pic of the EDF useful idiots protesting against federal management and now they are protesting state management.

All they really want is management by EDF so they can get their entitlement called Catch Shares.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

saltaholic said:


> Can someone please post the contact info for Texas area reps so everyone here can make contact asap


Names and contact of your local representative can be found here

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/members/TX


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> Names and contact of your local representative can be found here
> 
> http://www.govtrack.us/congress/members/TX


Thanks. Hopefully Dr. Babin is eager to please his new constituents.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

trapper67 said:


> http://www.nwfdailynews.com/local/red-snapper-proposal-worries-local-anglers-1.452244


I sent an email to the reporter. Supposedly, no one from the opposing side (our side) would comment BY PRESS DEADLINES. So apparently, its good reporting if you omit pertinent info because of press deadlines. Does it ever occur to these reporters that if they don't have the whole story, there is nothing to report.

My email,

-----Original Message-----
Sent: Wednesday, March 18, 2015 11:01 AM
To: Jennie McKeon
Subject: Your March 17th red snapper article

Did you do any fact checking before publishing such a misleading and biased report? Almost nothing espoused by those noted in your article is true, and they make wild assumptions that are not factual. Why would you not include real facts, or opposing positions? Your spokesmen don't speak for ALL charter captains as they claim. The Feds use data, that is not based in fact, and hey have admitted to using made up numbers as well as refusing to use the real data provided by the states. Several states already manage the snapper out to 9 miles, and they do a great job. They states want to ensure equal access to the natural resource, not just pad the pockets of a few commercial operators. I was very disappointed to see such a misleading and biased report being presented as fact. Didn't they teach you fair and balanced reporting in your journalism classes? Your supposed to present all the facts and let the reader decide which side they find most credible. You didn't give your readers that opportunity. Why?

Here is her reply to my email,

 Thanks for your message,

I do feel confident that I included unbiased facts from the proposal that was sent by the state agencies. I can't control what comes out of the mouths I interview.

I spoke with about four charter boat fishermen (that's a lot to turn around in just a couple of hours) and that was their consensus. I understand there are two sides, which is why I almost didn't make deadline trying to find someone who could speak positively about this. FWC wouldn't comment and my last resort, Matt Gaetz, was the only one who called me back. I was hoping to talk to someone in the fishing industry.

I'm sorry the article disappointed you. I'm sure this won't be the last time it's in print. So if you don't mind, I'll keep you email handy when that time comes for a more balanced discussion.

Have a great day,
Jennie

Jennie McKeon
Reporter
2 Eglin Parkway NE. Fort Walton Beach, FL 32548
T: 850-315-4434 F: 850-863-7834 M: 850-496-9135
[email protected]
www.nwfdailynews.com

Please contact here with all the facts at [email protected]. This way she can publish a factual report with real facts.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

hilton said:


> This is pretty funny - they are in all out panic mode...
> 
> Translation: WE ARE ON THER VERGE OF PRIVATIZING 75% OF THE FISHERY INTO ASSETS FOR A FEW CHARTER AND COMMERCIAL CORPORATIONS - WE DO NOT SUPPORT ANYTHING THAT JEOPORDIZES THAT FREE MONEY THAT COMES WITH OWNERSHIP OF A PUBLIC TRUST RESOURCE!!!!!!
> 
> All they really want is management by EDF so they can get their entitlement called Catch Shares.


 agreed, absolutely pathetic....still trying to get that gravy train with biscuit wheels to take them to the bank....it's absolutely no surprise CFA is against it.....

they should have been lobbying to get 30 (b) removed: that would have put them in EXCELLENT position, and headed into a 4 month season....

greed indeed, makes people act funny for sure....
snookered


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> Thanks. Hopefully Dr. Babin is eager to please his new constituents.


 I just called his DC office. 202 225 1555


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

So silly question - but I just want to have it clear in my mind... The meeting between the states wants to manage the snapper in the gulf states "all the way out to 200mi" (in other words, no 9 nautical mile limit like in texas - would manage the whole gulf out to international waters)??? I think this is what I'm reading. If so, that would be awesome!

T-BONE


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

tpool said:


> So silly question - but I just want to have it clear in my mind... The meeting between the states wants to manage the snapper in the gulf states "all the way out to 200mi" (in other words, no 9 nautical mile limit like in texas - would manage the whole gulf out to international waters)??? I think this is what I'm reading. If so, that would be awesome!
> 
> T-BONE


Yes, but I would suspect Texas would have to change it's 365 day a year snapper season. Texas along with other gulf states would have to manage there state waters the same as the federal waters.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks JR! I was sure hoping this is what was meant. And I suspected that each state may cut down the total number of days, but won't be anything like the way the Feds have it now...

T-BONE


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

trapper67 said:


> I just called his DC office. 202 225 1555


Did you get to speak with him?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

tpool said:


> Thanks JR! I was sure hoping this is what was meant. And I suspected that each state may cut down the total number of days, but won't be anything like the way the Feds have it now...
> 
> T-BONE


the gulf state's data show the FED's have grossly overestimated how many fish are being caught by the REC anglers. Also the Gulf State's data show the FEDs have grossly underestimated the number of snapper in the gulf. In a nut shell the FED's cherry picked the data they used to show a LOT of REC anglers and they used methods to count fish that was completely inaccurate. Either out of incompetence this was done, or it was done on purpose to skew the data toward a set outcome. Either way the FEDs have proven to be complete failures at management of the fishery.

REC anglers need to understand this does not mean we are going to have a year around snapper season out to 200 miles in Texas. The gulf states will have to set fair seasons for there state waters out to 200 miles.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

The part of this that scares me is that TX will get screwed because our weather is so terrible most of the year that there are very few fishable days during much of the year. Where as in Florida it is calm most of the time.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Basically our season should be much longer (maybe year round) because we have so much more area, and way fewer days that mother nature will let you fish.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Friday thru Sunday weekend season all summer would be awesome


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

saltaholic said:


> Friday thru Sunday weekend season all summer would be awesome


I know some shift workers and retirees that might disagree with you


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

chad said:


> Basically our season should be much longer (maybe year round) because we have so much more area, and way fewer days that mother nature will let you fish.


If it passes, and big IF. TPWD will have the authority to set our season and they are familiar with what Texas anglers face fishing offshore. I would also suspect TPWD to take input and comments from anglers, CFH and Commerical on the best way to set up the seasons. TPWD has a very long and good record of listening to RECs and commercial fishermen.


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> Did you get to speak with him?


He was in a meeting so I spoke to and aide and he took down alot of info.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> If it passes, and big IF. TPWD will have the authority to set our season and they are familiar with what Texas anglers face fishing offshore. I would also suspect TPWD to take input and comments from anglers, CFH and Commerical on the best way to set up the seasons. TPWD has a very long and good record of listening to RECs and commercial fishermen.


Does anyone know if the buoy's record data? It would be nice to present the number of days in a year that were 2' seas or less.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

JFolm said:


> Does anyone know if the buoy's record data? It would be nice to present the number of days in a year that were 2' seas or less.


Yes 42019 has archives I believe with past data

Here

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_history.php?station=42019


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

chad said:


> The part of this that scares me is that TX will get screwed because our weather is so terrible most of the year that there are very few fishable days during much of the year. Where as in Florida it is calm most of the time.


I think this is the beauty of the proposed GSRSMA - each state would manage its fish and its fishermen, so what happens in Florida would have no bearing on what happens in Texas. It would also be based on viable data - not whatever Crabtree and Co. spits out of the numbers machine in the St. Pete offices.

Considering that most of the fish are on the west side of the Gulf and most of the fishing pressure is on the east side, it would seem logical that we could possibly have much longer seasons over here than in Florida or Alabama. Right now, our seasons are based on the landings/biomass from over there which really makes no sense.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

trapper67 said:


> He was in a meeting so I spoke to and aide and he took down alot of info.


10-4
Lost your number when my phone went flying south about 60mph or so, text me or call me Trapper so I have it. We're a lot closer now and crawfish season is upon us


----------



## omegaman66 (May 28, 2004)

If states control the season weather differences will not be an issue of concern. Season length will be determined by how many fish are caught. Season length is affected by numbers caught. Numbers caught will not be dictated by season length.

In other words if anglers don't catch the allowable limit the season is going to be all year. If anglers can catch the allowed poundage in a month then the season will end up being about a month long.

Seasons lengths and snapper population health in Florida would have zero impact on Texas.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

omegaman66 said:


> If states control the season weather differences will not be an issue of concern. Season length will be determined by how many fish are caught. Season length is affected by numbers caught. Numbers caught will not be dictated by season length.
> 
> In other words if anglers don't catch the allowable limit the season is going to be all year. If anglers can catch the allowed poundage in a month then the season will end up being about a month long.
> 
> Seasons lengths and snapper population health in Florida would have zero impact on Texas.


talking about more flexibility. Starting June 1st not the best. If we are only going to have a month long season, would rather it be in july or august. More fishable days in those months. if hurricanes show up, then adjust the season, etc... TPWD understands this, and understands the conditions offshore fishermen face in Texas. The one size fits all management plan of the FEDs just does not work for REC fishermen.

More flexible, more workable with states in control.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Everyone please contact your Reps today they need to hear from all of us or this has no chance


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

We should each go down the list and call everyone, even if we are not in their rep. Will they know if they are our rep? The more voice they hear the more they will listen. Does anyone one have a script for us to say to them?


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

We should also get a good facebook post going and have everyone share it. I have not seen this on facebook yet. Good way to get word out, and we can all go and like and share it if someone puts a post on here.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Would be great if a form like the FRA petition could be made to sign showing support. Thousands of signatures of support would help this pass

Maybe CCA can start this document since they are involved


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.newsherald.com/outdoors/...sible-red-snapper-regulatory-changes-1.453213

Jarvis is a busy man....


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

*FB15-019: NOAA Announces New Gulf of Mexico Red Snapper Recreational Accountability Measures - Small Entity Compliance Guide*

*FB15-019*
Peter Hood
727-824-5305

*March 19, 2015 *



 *NOAA Announces New Gulf of Mexico Red Snapper Recreational Accountability Measures*​​ *Small Entity Compliance Guide*​​ 

 
NOAA Fisheries announces a final rule that adds two long-term recreational accountability measures for red snapper. Accountability measures reduce the chances the harvest will exceed the quota, and if the quota is exceeded, take corrective action. The final rule will be effective April 20, 2015.

 
The first accountability measure establishes a recreational annual catch target. The annual catch target is 20 percent less than the recreational quota. Projected recreational seasons will be based on the annual catch target rather than the quota. This measure is expected to reduce the probability of exceeding the quota in any given year from 50 percent to 15 percent.

The second accountability measure is an overage adjustment that is only applied when the red snapper population is considered overfished (the population is too low). In the event the recreational quota is exceeded, the recreational quota will be reduced in the year following the overage by the amount of the overage. This quota reduction could be modified if the best scientific information available determines that a different amount is necessary. Under this measure, the recreational annual catch target would be set at 20 percent below the adjusted quota. 

*Other information*
This bulletin serves as a Small Entity Compliance Guide, complying with Section 212 of the Small Business Regulatory Enforcement Fairness Act of 1996. This bulletin provides only a summary of the information about the rule. Discrepancies between this bulletin and the rule as published in the _Federal Register _will be resolved in favor of the _Federal Register. _

Copies of the final rule are available by contacting NOAA Fisheries' Southeast Regional Office at 263 13th Avenue South, St. Petersburg, Florida 33701 or by downloading it off the Southeast Regional Office's Web site for reef fish at
http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/sustainable_fisheries/gulf_fisheries/reef_fish/2014/rs_am_framework/index.html.
 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=13020186


----------



## Seawolf35 (May 31, 2013)

I'm struggling to find the logic in what NOAA is doing. 20% buffer to a catch number explains they don't have a grasp on anything. Based on what? Lawsuit exposed the math. This makes it more fuzzy and defensible from their standpoint.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

galveston partyboats posted this today

NMFS just came out with a presentation on the 2015 Red Snapper recreational season. It is in a PDF file and I do not know how to post it to Facebook. From what we can tell they are trying to decide among several options that consider State water compliance and the recently passed sector separation provision.


The projections are for the for-hire fishery (us) a low of 12 days and a high of 46 days. Private fishermen (people in their own private boat) have a low of 7 days and a high of 21 days. Our company is one of 20 party boats in the Gulf in a test program so we expect to be able to fish for red snapper for at least 28 days regardless of what happens. 
We understand it is confusing and explains why we cannot answer questions about "when is red snapper season?" It is almost April and the Feds and still mulling things over. 



There have been multiple changes to the fishery that make it all confusing:
-sector separation was approved by the Gulf Council
- the Total Allowable Catch was increased about 30%
-the five Gulf States may not comply with the federal season.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

http://gametrails.org/conservation-groups-support-gulf-states-red-snapper-proposal/

Sorry if this has already been posted but didn't see it anywhere


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

I'm not sure why they are cutting rec's buy 20%. I haven't caught a undersized red snapper in years. My discard mortality rate has been zero in the last 5 years. Just more bs from our government. Let the states take over and we will have a much better fishing season.

Andy


----------

